# I want gas prices at over 8 dollars a gallon!



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

Preferably 12 or higher. Who with me?


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Is this a trick question?


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

Illini said:


> Is this a trick question?


I want it to be high enough that Uber drivers cry when they fill a tank.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

No worries. sleepy Joe is working on your wish.....give him some time. He works quarter time an has a 730 bedtime.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Personally, I won't be happy until we've mined all of the petroleum and burned it all. Otherwise it is a wasted resource if we don't use all of it.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Dr. Saw Bones said:


> Preferably 12 or higher. Who with me?


$12 bucks just fine. Keep printing money and you will see $20 per gallon soon enough.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

At $8 a gallon it would cost $256 to fill the tank on my truck so nope! 

But we can charge our cars at my work for free so if gas moves to $8 a gallon I will overrule my wife's "There is no way in hell you will ever use my car for rideshare" rule and be the only person out on road!


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

It very well may be 12 a gallon soon.
Idk if many of you know . Us sends boat loads of troops and equipment to russia border today. The amount of troops i am not sure . Unknow at this time . Lots and lots of equipment . More then enough to fight russia .
Also us sends many ships to china sea Accompanied by French Brits Canada Australia Japan Taiwan India 
War could be very possibly close . WW3 ! There may be other counters there as well i did not list . 
So yes 12 dollar a gallon could very well happen ! You may get your wish .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

kingcorey321 said:


> It very well may be 12 a gallon soon.
> Idk if many of you know . Us sends boat loads of troops and equipment to russia border today. The amount of troops i am not sure . Unknow at this time . Lots and lots of equipment . More then enough to fight russia .
> Also us sends many ships to china sea Accompanied by French Brits Canada Australia Japan Taiwan India
> War could be very possibly close . WW3 ! There may be other counters there as well i did not list .
> So yes 12 dollar a gallon could very well happen ! You may get your wish .


Globalits want WAR WITH RUSSIA !

RUSSIA KICKED OUT CENTRAL BANKERS !

BIDEN IS CENTRAL BANKERS . . . OOOPS
" GLOBALISTS " CANDIDATE.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> It very well may be 12 a gallon soon.
> Idk if many of you know . Us sends boat loads of troops and equipment to russia border today. The amount of troops i am not sure . Unknow at this time . Lots and lots of equipment . More then enough to fight russia .
> Also us sends many ships to china sea Accompanied by French Brits Canada Australia Japan Taiwan India
> War could be very possibly close . WW3 ! There may be other counters there as well i did not list .
> So yes 12 dollar a gallon could very well happen ! You may get your wish .


Fight who? Russia? Gender neutral army cannot fight even North Korea.



kingcorey321 said:


> French Brits Canada Australia Japan Taiwan India


Japan doesn't have army.
Taiwan doesn't have army.
India has army well prepared for World War II.
Australia? The country which one was beaten by the rabbits in the war?
Canada? I thought it's a 51 state of USA.
French? Maybe.
Brits? This one good.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> Personally, I won't be happy until we've mined all of the petroleum and burned it all. Otherwise it is a wasted resource if we don't use all of it.


Right on, preach it! Besides, "necessity is the mother of all inventions". When it's all gone we will finally invent some solar powered super car.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

I read this thread, and it all sounds like "Derp, derp-derp, derpity derp derp derp!!

But with more bold print and superfluous punctuation.

Does the president control gas prices now? Is that in a Trump ExOrd?

Let me guess; "DERP! JOE! DERPITY DERP DERP!"


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

This is apparently the new America. Democrat wins White House. After 4 years of stagnant economy, wars and open immigration a Republican turns everything around. 4 years later, after the media 24/7 demonizes the President who is actually doing a good job along with phony investigations by corrupt politicians a Democrat is elected (with the help of election laws being changed to easily harvest votes). Democrat immediately overturns all of the policies which were helping to make this country prosperous and strong and the economy starts tanking, immigrants start to easily walk across the border and a bunch of wars break out....4 years later..........you get the picture.


----------



## john146 (May 19, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> This is apparently the new America. Democrat wins White House. After 4 years of stagnant economy, wars and open immigration a Republican turns everything around. 4 years later, after the media 24/7 demonizes the President who is actually doing a good job along with phony investigations by corrupt politicians a Democrat is elected (with the help of election laws being changed to easily harvest votes). Democrat immediately overturns all of the policies which were helping to make this country prosperous and strong and the economy starts tanking, immigrants start to easily walk across the border and a bunch of wars break out....4 years later..........you get the picture.


You are spot-on!


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

kdyrpr said:


> This is apparently the new America. Democrat wins White House. After 4 years of stagnant economy, wars and open immigration a Republican turns everything around. 4 years later, after the media 24/7 demonizes the President who is actually doing a good job along with phony investigations by corrupt politicians a Democrat is elected (with the help of election laws being changed to easily harvest votes). Democrat immediately overturns all of the policies which were helping to make this country prosperous and strong and the economy starts tanking, immigrants start to easily walk across the border and a bunch of wars break out....4 years later..........you get the picture.


Don't forget the voter fraud part... all the dead people voting ...

.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Soldiering said:


> No worries. sleepy Joe is working on your wish.....give him some time. He works quarter time an has a 730 bedtime.


And the key words here - "works" and "working". Oh, and the TDS in this thread is just incredible.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Rupees 90 per liter in India! 




(that's like $4.85 per gallon, except the overall purchasing power parity INR v USD is like 3.6:1, so to a local that's like paying $17.50 per gallon!) :frown:


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Don't forget the voter fraud part... all the dead people voting ...
> 
> .


I saw 8 dead illegal aliens voting at my library



MikhailCA said:


> $12 bucks just fine. Keep printing money and you will see $20 per gallon soon enough.


You didn't complain when your boy Donald added 7 TRILLION DOLLARS to the National debt.


----------



## john146 (May 19, 2017)

KevinJohnson said:


> I saw 8 dead illegal aliens voting at my library
> 
> 
> You didn't complain when your boy Donald added 7 TRILLION DOLLARS to the National debt.


Yes because gas was under two dollars a gallon, at least in my market, unemployment was at the lowest it's been in 50 years, there was more money in people's paychecks and the economy was flourishing. There was nothing to complain about.


----------



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)

john146 said:


> Yes because gas was under two dollars a gallon, at least in my market, unemployment was at the lowest it's been in 50 years, there was more money in people's paychecks and the economy was flourishing. There was nothing to complain about.


So you would destroy American Democracy just to keep Trump in office? Seriously?

Trump used the classic Athoritarian playbook in his bid to try to steal the election. It fit the How to change a democracy into a dictatorship playbook perfectly. All you need is enough numbskulls who can be brainwashed, which he almost had....luckily there were 81million who didn't fall for the brainwashing


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

It looks like I need to explain my comment for the minority voters.


welikecamping said:


> And the key words here - "works" and "working". Oh, and the TDS in this thread is just incredible.


Yes, we see images of Biden actually working, and not just playing golf. I don't recall seeing any images of trump working. The acronym TDS means "Trump President Syndrome", i.e. those that are blind to reality.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

kingcorey321 said:


> Accompanied by French Brits Canada Au


That reminds me.
I have a French WW2 era rifle for sale.
Very lightly used, only thrown down once ... white surrender flag goes with it.

Inquire within.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

MikhailCA said:


> Fight who? Russia? Gender neutral army cannot fight even North Korea.
> 
> 
> Japan doesn't have army.
> ...


Lmao . All you know .
Japan is not a country anybody wants to mess with.
There currently # 4 ranked in the world military power. And yes taiwan has some serious equipment. They buy from the us .
I for got to mention germany also has ships in the south china sea . 
I suggest you read up on a few things before commenting .
Now this article does tell you much. There are more ships there then what they list . Some of us are just stupid today .
https://asiatimes.com/2021/02/pressure-mounts-on-beijing-in-the-south-china-sea/


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

kdyrpr said:


> This is apparently the new America. Democrat wins White House. After 4 years of stagnant economy, wars and open immigration a Republican turns everything around. 4 years later, after the media 24/7 demonizes the President who is actually doing a good job along with phony investigations by corrupt politicians a Democrat is elected (with the help of election laws being changed to easily harvest votes). Democrat immediately overturns all of the policies which were helping to make this country prosperous and strong and the economy starts tanking, immigrants start to easily walk across the border and a bunch of wars break out....4 years later..........you get the picture.


As if. You rightartds as hillarious.

"DERPDERP!


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

kingcorey321 said:


> Lmao . All you know .
> Japan is not a country anybody wants to mess with.
> There currently # 4 ranked in the world military power. And yes taiwan has some serious equipment. They buy from the us .
> I for got to mention germany also has ships in the south china sea .
> ...


Lame flexing by US. They can't even start a war against Iran despite being blood thirsty to do so for years and they are going to go to war with Russia and China? This is just America pretending it is still a world power. China won, game over. This is just a lame cold era style exercise so the military has something to do, pointless. Either way nothing going to happen. Just some pointless navy and air force exercises to make America get a ego boost and feel important, not much different how Britain does it just so they can pretend they still have an empire.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Dr. Saw Bones said:


> Lame flexing by US. They can't even start a war against Iran despite being blood thirsty to do so for years and they are going to go to war with Russia and China? This is just America pretending it is still a world power. China won, game over. This is just a lame cold era style exercise so the military has something to do, pointless. Either way nothing going to happen. Just some pointless navy and air force exercises to make America get a ego boost and feel important, not much different how Britain does it just so they can pretend they still have an empire.


More like China being the schoolyard bully that keeps sticking his finger in other guys chests.

Testing to see with how much they can get away.

You're right though, nothing is going to happen.

War would cut off food supplies to China and after a few years of starvation cause revolution in China.

Chinas people have tasted freedom. They will rebel.


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

observer said:


> More like China being the schoolyard bully that keeps sticking his finger in other guys chests.
> 
> Testing to see with how much they can get away.
> 
> ...


China tasted freedom? LOL. I always like how when economics, trade, and geopolitics fail, America just goes with "freedom will win". Right now America owes China so much, that China could basically collapse the US dollar if they really wanted and replace it with a gold back currencies based out of Russia and China. Of course it is not there yet, a couple more decades and China and Russia will be ready. For now they will enjoy the trade deficit and milk it for all they can. They going to play the game slow and safe for now, but I don't see a realistic ending where the US comes out on top.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Dr. Saw Bones said:


> China tasted freedom? LOL. I always like how when economics, trade, and geopolitics fail, America just goes with "freedom will win". Right now America owes China so much, that China could basically collapse the US dollar if they really wanted and replace it with a gold back currencies based out of Russia and China. Of course it is not there yet, a couple more decades and China and Russia will be ready. For now they will enjoy the trade deficit and milk it for all they can. They going to play the game slow and safe for now, but I don't see a realistic ending where the US comes out on top.


Where do you think all those newly rich people in China got their money. Why is their economy booming.

Those people will rebel against their leadership the minute they are cut off.

Yes the US owes China money, too much money, but it will do China no good at all.

You can't squeeze blood out of a turnip.

The only recourse China would have to collect would be war, which brings us right back to where we started.

China does not want war.

Russia is never going to be a superpower again.

Putin will be out in less than 3 years.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

for tone, balance and accuracy the markets go straight up when oil prices spike.

JUST. SAYING. 

so, I'm ok with it.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

observer said:


> Where do you think all those newly rich people in China got their money. Why is their economy booming.
> 
> Those people will rebel against their leadership the minute they are cut off.


Nope, people in China have different mentality. 
They have concentration camps for Muslim right now and introducing social rating for theirs citizens.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Oh, so now it's 8 bucks? Let's see the magic 5 bucks by this summer first. :roflmao: Anyway..., bring it on! Maybe that'll keep some of the idiots off the roads. 🤘


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

observer said:


> Where do you think all those newly rich people in China got their money. Why is their economy booming.
> 
> Those people will rebel against their leadership the minute they are cut off.
> 
> ...


There would be no benefit for them to sell out to fake US promises. The world knows that US promises go unfulfilled. Everyone that has allied with America in the last 10 years have been screwed over. Chinese are not stupid. Anyways as we both agree there will be no war, China will slowly use the trade decifit to their advantage, all of Asia will benefit and eventually when the US trips up, China and Russia will secure themselves as the world leaders. Might be decades away but it will happen. Putin may step down, but it won't be involuntary. If his health problems get any worst he will pass his power down to the current networks and who is close to him. Clowns like Navalny will never gain anything if Putin steps down. It is pretty much over for the US as big dog. Perhaps Germany or some other EU country will keep the West going, but realistically US is not going to come out ahead. Outside a handful of Western infused riots in Hong Kong, there is going to be no overthrow of China for a pro-Western puppet.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Time will tell. 

I'd love to be around to see what happens but most likely it will be beyond my lifetime.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

I think I fell asleep after I heard the worlds Joe and trump in separate postings.
This chat has dissolved into political rubbish and will not help or solve anything.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

observer said:


> More like China being the schoolyard bully that keeps sticking his finger in other guys chests.
> 
> Testing to see with how much they can get away.
> 
> ...


China is building islands in the south china sea . Claiming everything . Nobody will has access to travel.
China is also trying to claim Japans islands lol .
China can claim all the 3 dollar offers from door dash


----------



## Ubercadabra (Oct 20, 2019)

Dr. Saw Bones said:


> I want it to be high enough that Uber drivers cry when they fill a tank.


Full electric cars around the corner
No fuel required &#128522;


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Ubercadabra said:


> Full electric cars around the corner
> No fuel required &#128522;


Nope, all we need is the fuel to make the electricity.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Nope, all we need is the fuel to make the electricity.


Renewable resources can and will.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

MikhailCA said:


> Fight who? Russia? Gender neutral army cannot fight even North Korea.
> 
> 
> Japan doesn't have army.
> ...



Japan's military has 247,150 active and 56,000 with active Navy, Air Force and biolistic missal systems reserves or...1% of their GDP
Taiwan (Republic of China)... 163,000[1] (ranked 30th) with 1,657,000 reserves also has a viable Navy, Ground forces and an Air Force. 
India..... 1.5 million active military ( ranked 3rd) with 1.1 million reserves with plenty of horse power, especially along the Pakistani and Kashmir borders. 
Australia .... 58,206 active-duty and 29,560 active reservists make it the largest *military* in Oceania.
Canada... Pending statehood status?
French... The 5th largest defense budget in the world. 
UK.... Our most loyal partners so they have to be equipped 
All this has nothing to do with the price of our fuel. 
Just saying!!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Big Lou said:


> Canada... Pending statehood status?


My dad had dual citizenship ... US and Canada.
When the Japs bombed Pearl he tried to join their navy. He ended up in the US Navy. I asked him why he didnt go into Canada Navy .. he said simply that "their boat was full". And then added, "But I fought beside beside those guys and believe this - they are willing and able to fight. Especially their Marines. I saw a bar fight in the Phillipenes once and three Kanuk Marines cleared out a bar. It took a half dozen Shore Patrol to get them in cuffs; and several ambulances to haul away the injured."



Big Lou said:


> French... The 5th largest defense budget in the world.


NOBODY has respect for French armed forces. They don't need firearms or munitions -- all they need is lots and lots of white flags.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> My dad had dual citizenship ... US and Canada.
> When the Japs bombed Pearl he tried to join their navy. He ended up in the US Navy. I asked him why he didnt go into Canada Navy .. he said simply that "their boat was full". And then added, "But I fought beside beside those guys and believe this - they are willing and able to fight. Especially their Marines. I saw a bar fight in the Phillipenes once and three Kanuk Marines cleared out a bar. It took a half dozen Shore Patrol to get them in cuffs; and several ambulances to haul away the injured."
> 
> NOBODY has respect for French armed forces. They don't need firearms or munitions -- all they need is lots and lots of white flags.


As a Viet Army vet, .....do I have stories about drunk marines in the Nam.
I hated when I drank with my men in the base drinking establishment (I forgot the name ) and Marines came into the base bar. All they wanted to do is fight with fellow troops. 
I would leave and go to the Non Com bar. But .... do I have stories about those Marines. 
I'm sure things haven't changed much.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

I would prefer 1 trillion dollar gas.


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> I would prefer 1 trillion dollar gas.


Someday, right before China dumps the US dollar and Russia and China start their own gold currencies.


----------



## BobDaScotty (Mar 5, 2020)

Dr. Saw Bones said:


> Someday, right before China dumps the US dollar and Russia and China start their own gold currencies.


F*****g Nixon again. Took the dollar off the gold standard.


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

Biden probably got 80% of the votes from this forum. Most of us were ecstatic when he won.

But a better question is: will Uber increase our pay rate as a result of his inflationist/"green" policies? Gas here is already up 60 cents a gallon since he was made president.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Dr. Saw Bones said:


> Preferably 12 or higher. Who with me?


I'd prefer $15/gallon diesel, it'll cost me $2700 to fill the semi, that means every load I haul will need to be at least $14/mile with a 100% fuel surcharge. You bastages can starve to death, or you can storm the castle gates



HonkyTonk said:


> Biden probably got 80% of the votes from this forum. Most of us were ecstatic when he won.
> 
> But a better question is: will Uber increase our pay rate as a result of his inflationist/"green" policies? Gas here is already up 60 cents a gallon since he was made president.


Lyft just reported a record Feb. and record YTD profits, meanwhile they announced they are cutting rates Mar. 29th, what do you think Uber will do?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

HonkyTonk said:


> Biden probably got 80% of the votes from this forum. Most of us were ecstatic when he won.
> 
> But a better question is: will Uber increase our pay rate as a result of his inflationist/"green" policies? Gas here is already up 60 cents a gallon since he was made president.


Did you intend for that post to be funny?


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Funny how making money is more important than breathing clean air, drinking clean water and not living in a pile of filth.


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

HonkyTonk said:


> Biden probably got 80% of the votes from this forum. Most of us were ecstatic when he won.
> 
> But a better question is: will Uber increase our pay rate as a result of his inflationist/"green" policies? Gas here is already up 60 cents a gallon since he was made president.


The higher the fuel the lower your rates.


Frontier Guy said:


> I'd prefer $15/gallon diesel, it'll cost me $2700 to fill the semi, that means every load I haul will need to be at least $14/mile with a 100% fuel surcharge. You bastages can starve to death, or you can storm the castle gates
> 
> 
> Lyft just reported a record Feb. and record YTD profits, meanwhile they announced they are cutting rates Mar. 29th, what do you think Uber will do?


Uber drivers would rather starve and hope somebody saves them.


welikecamping said:


> Funny how making money is more important than breathing clean air, drinking clean water and not living in a pile of filth.


If you have money you just solved the problems you listed for yourself.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> NOBODY has respect for French armed forces. They don't need firearms or munitions -- all they need is lots and lots of white flags.


The French were overcome quickly during World War II. But that hardly speaks to the abilities of the French prior to or after World War II. During World War II they misused their armor and were not prepared to face the Blitzkrieg.

European military preparedness today in general is kind of a joke. The French are not particularly bad. Europe is capable in meddling in the affairs of diminutive nations, but not capable of rivaling major world powers.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> That reminds me.
> I have a French WW2 era rifle for sale.
> Very lightly used, only thrown down once ... white surrender flag goes with it.
> 
> Inquire within.


Had a Japaneese WW2 rifle & Samarai style sword.
Traded for outboard motor in 70's.
They NOT cheap anymore . . .



Trafficat said:


> The French were overcome quickly during World War II. But that hardly speaks to the abilities of the French prior to or after World War II. During World War II they misused their armor and were not prepared to face the Blitzkrieg.
> 
> European military preparedness today in general is kind of a joke. The French are not particularly bad. Europe is capable in meddling in the affairs of diminutive nations, but not capable of rivaling major world powers.


The French have the 3rd largest Intelligence Gathering Agency in the world i believe.
Still a World Player.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Had a Japaneese WW2 rifle & Samarai style sword.
> Traded for outboard motor in 70's.
> They NOT cheap anymore . . .
> 
> ...


Just not 'world fighters'.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Just not 'world fighters'.


French are Heavily involved in Mali Africa.
Also training forces in other countries.

They got Nuclear Reactor contracts that Obama had tried to get for G.E.

THE COMMUNIST CHINEESE ARE HEAVILY ACTIVE IN AFRICA.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

HonkyTonk said:


> Gas here is already up 60 cents a gallon since he was made president.


Georgia deserves it.


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> Funny how making money is more important than breathing clean air, drinking clean water and not living in a pile of filth.


I presume you refer to NYC, the domestic incubator of the China virus.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

HonkyTonk said:


> I presume you refer to NYC, the domestic incubator of the China virus.


Sorry, no. More broadly like trumplicans.



Dr. Saw Bones said:


> The higher the fuel the lower your rates.
> 
> Uber drivers would rather starve and hope somebody saves them.
> 
> If you have money you just solved the problems you listed for yourself.


Um, no. Unfortunately Mother Earth doesn't care how much money you have, and doesn't respond well to rape.


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

welikecamping said:


> Sorry, no. More broadly like trumplicans.
> 
> 
> Um, no. Unfortunately Mother Earth doesn't care how much money you have, and doesn't respond well to rape.


Calm down there boomer. I would think at your age you would have firgued out that utopia is still a far way away, and in the meantime you still need to provide for you and your family. Perhaps there is a reason you drive ride share... Having panic attacks about a polluted earth is not going to solve much.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

lol. as if. :cools: I don't drive and I'm financially secure, so I can afford to be judgemental.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Dr. Saw Bones said:


> The higher the fuel the lower your rates.
> 
> Uber drivers would rather starve and hope somebody saves them.
> 
> If you have money you just solved the problems you listed for yourself.


I dont know that I have ever read a troll as wrong as you are.

You belong in the politics forum.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

If you don't like gas prices, buy oil stocks and futures. For all you numbskulls that mention Biden, he has nothing to do with oil prices, or very little if that. Educate yourselves and don't stupid sheep.



kdyrpr said:


> This is apparently the new America. Democrat wins White House. After 4 years of stagnant economy, wars and open immigration a Republican turns everything around. 4 years later, after the media 24/7 demonizes the President who is actually doing a good job along with phony investigations by corrupt politicians a Democrat is elected (with the help of election laws being changed to easily harvest votes). Democrat immediately overturns all of the policies which were helping to make this country prosperous and strong and the economy starts tanking, immigrants start to easily walk across the border and a bunch of wars break out....4 years later..........you get the picture.


That can't be further from the truth. Republicans start wars, generally the economy does better under Democratic control. Republican party is in shambles right now, it is just only time before Democrats start leveraging everything through like McConnell did.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

jfinks said:


> If you don't like gas prices, buy oil stocks and futures. For all you numbskulls that mention Biden, he has nothing to do with oil prices, or very little if that. Educate yourselves and don't stupid sheep.
> 
> 
> That can't be further from the truth. Republicans start wars, generally the economy does better under Democratic control. Republican party is in shambles right now, it is just only time before Democrats start leveraging everything through like McConnell did.


LOL
The day Obama took office, I made $16.25/hr, my health insurance was $17.40/week ($5 copay, $150 ER copay, $0/$5/$15 drug copay), our annual bonuses were $1,500, my company was struggling to replace aging 16 aging trucks for newer more efficient trucks.
The day Trump was sworn in, I made $19.20/hr, my health insurance was $53/week ($30/copay, $500 ER copay, $10/$20/$50 drug copay), our annual bonuses were still $1,500, of those 16 trucks the company had managed to replace 8.
The day Trump left office, I make $28/hr, my health insurance is $52/week ($20 copay, $300 ER copay, $5/$15/$20/$50 drug copay) $1,500 bonuses twice per year, not only did we replace the other 8 trucks, but the tax changes allowed us to replace 6 of the previous 8 trucks

And yet, in 4yrs of Trump, he never started a single war, I seem to recall Obama promising to close Gitmo, it's still open.



HonkyTonk said:


> Biden probably got 80% of the votes from this forum. Most of us were ecstatic when he won.
> 
> But a better question is: will Uber increase our pay rate as a result of his inflationist/"green" policies? Gas here is already up 60 cents a gallon since he was made president.


No, Uber will encourage you to buy an overpriced EV at reduced wages as a way of complying with inflationist/green policies, for which you will receive a pat on the back (inches from a kick in the pants)


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Don't think Trump closed it either. And Trump killed 500,000 people and counting. Unemployment off the charts. Way to go trump.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

jfinks said:


> Don't think Trump closed it either. And Trump killed 500,000 people and counting. Unemployment off the charts. Way to go trump.


LMAO. Whether or not Trump closed it was not the point, Uncle Joe supported closing it, why didn't he close it on Day 1, why is not on his plans?

No, Trump didn't kill 500,000 people, a virus did, but, I suppose following your logic, Boris Johnson killed 125,000 despite 3 draconian lockdowns, I suppose Macron killed 88,000 despite an almost year long lockdown.

Prior to Covid, Trump had the lowest unemployment numbers in more than 50 yrs, per Bureau of Labor Statistics, unemployment hit its lowest level in Feb. 2020, at 3.5%, it peaked at 14.8% in April 2020 and began a downward trend, it currently sits at 6.7%. Here's an odd statistic, for almost all of Obama's Presidency, you know the savior, unemployment in the African-American community exceeded 9.5%, on the day Barry was sworn in it stood at 12.7%, and then proceeded to climb, topping at 16.8%, where it trudged along at that high number until June 2015 when it finally began to drop. Oddly, when Trump was sworn in, it stood at 7.4% and dropped to a low of 5.2% in August 2019.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

I'm ready for $8.00 a gallon gas....


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Frontier Guy said:


> LMAO. Whether or not Trump closed it was not the point, Uncle Joe supported closing it, why didn't he close it on Day 1, why is not on his plans?
> 
> No, Trump didn't kill 500,000 people, a virus did, but, I suppose following your logic, Boris Johnson killed 125,000 despite 3 draconian lockdowns, I suppose Macron killed 88,000 despite an almost year long lockdown.
> 
> Prior to Covid, Trump had the lowest unemployment numbers in more than 50 yrs, per Bureau of Labor Statistics, unemployment hit its lowest level in Feb. 2020, at 3.5%, it peaked at 14.8% in April 2020 and began a downward trend, it currently sits at 6.7%. Here's an odd statistic, for almost all of Obama's Presidency, you know the savior, unemployment in the African-American community exceeded 9.5%, on the day Barry was sworn in it stood at 12.7%, and then proceeded to climb, topping at 16.8%, where it trudged along at that high number until June 2015 when it finally began to drop. Oddly, when Trump was sworn in, it stood at 7.4% and dropped to a low of 5.2% in August 2019.


Again all because of failed Republican policy. Trump rode on Obama's coattails for most of his illegitimate presidency.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Right on, preach it! Besides, "necessity is the mother of all inventions". When it's all gone we will finally invent some solar powered super car.


Or horses and donkeys will be in extremely short supply.



Ubercadabra said:


> Full electric cars around the corner
> No fuel required &#128522;


Except to generate the electricity.

T


welikecamping said:


> Funny how making money is more important than breathing clean air, drinking clean water and not living in a pile of filth.


The lower down the economic scale, the more important money is.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Judge and Jury said:


> Or horses and donkeys will be in extremely short supply.
> 
> 
> Except to generate the electricity.


In Mexico, not only have horses become a rich mans hobby (nice horses range from 30k to over 200k), but donkeys have become so rare that they've become collectors items.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

observer said:


> In Mexico, not only have horses become a rich mans hobby (nice horses range from 30k to over 200k), but donkeys have become so rare that they've become collectors items.


So I suppose the prices for donkey's have become ass tronomical.

.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

observer said:


> In Mexico, not only have horses become a rich mans hobby (nice horses range from 30k to over 200k), but donkeys have become so rare that they've become collectors items.


What is your point?

That rideshare will be reduced to jackasses?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Judge and Jury said:


> What is your point?
> 
> That rideshare will be reduced to jackasses?


That we may have to walk.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

observer said:


> That we may have to walk.


Nah.

Plenty of jackasses on this forum.

Piggyback style is the future.


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

Judge and Jury said:


> What is your point?
> 
> That rideshare will be reduced to jackasses?


Already there, they are found in the driver's seat.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

jfinks said:


> Again all because of failed Republican policy. Trump rode on Obama's coattails for most of his illegitimate presidency.


Have you considered seeking the care of a mental health professional?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Frontier Guy said:


> Have you considered seeking the care of a mental health professional?


Guessing you could recommend yours?


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Judge and Jury said:


> Guessing you could recommend yours?


Sorry, Dr. Jekyll is no longer taking new patients, maybe he could try Dr. Maddow


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

jfinks said:


> And Trump killed 500,000 people and counting.


There are more people than who just live in the United States.
There's a lot more dead people than just 500,000.
I don't remember Trump lining up people and shooting them ... a half million? That's a lot of ammo.

How many people did Trump kill in Germany with the China Virus?
How many in England?
How many in South America?

He developed this awful virus and set it loose on the world to kill a lot of people .. no, wait ... It is the CHINA VIRUS right?
How did Trump make and release the China Virus?

Thank you Chairman Xi.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> There are more people than who just live in the United States.
> There's a lot more dead people than just 500,000.
> I don't remember Trump lining up people and shooting them ... a half million? That's a lot of ammo.
> 
> ...


The Covid 19 virus was loosed upon the planet by various governments around the world to lessen the overbearing tax burden of providing for indigent senior citizens.

The blame is on the homeless, unemployed and under-employed for not paying their fair share of taxes.

This is why former President Trump downplayed the seriousness of the epidemic. He wanted to balance the budget by the end of his second term.

So. A valid theory or the usual "news" you see on social media?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

The China Virus was loosed upon the world by China.

China is a predator nation who operates much the same way as the German government operated from 1930 until the end of 1945. And, I'm afraid it will have to end in a very similar manner; with much violence.

While it appears that most here in the US are only interested in the half-million Americans who've died at the hands of Chairman Xi, and they should not be discounted. But, there are many more casualties. All over the world. Greece, UK, France, Switzerland, Argentina, Canada, Mexico, Bahamas, Africa ... millions of dead. 

One-hundred sixteen MILLION people all over the world. Died at the hands of Chairman Xi.

116,000,000 - not 500,000

Not Trump.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> The China Virus was loosed upon the world by China.
> 
> China is a predator nation who operates much the same way as the German government operated from 1930 until the end of 1945. And, I'm afraid it will have to end in a very similar manner; with much violence.
> 
> ...


So, a Chinese program to lessen the burden of US taxpayers?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Judge and Jury said:


> So, a Chinese program to lessen the burden of US taxpayers?


Think.
Did you read what I wrote?
Did you understand it?

China only does what's good for China.

It's a test of our abilities to defend a bio attack.
It's a test to see if bugs can be genetically targeted (to exclude Asians?). 
It's a test to see if the free world has the balls to defend itself.

See why Chairman Xi smiles so confidently?










It's just the beginning.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Think.
> Did you read what I wrote?
> Did you understand it?
> 
> ...


Guessing the test targeting non-Chinese was a failure.

Lumping all Asians into a genetic group probably won't work.

Of course China is our most dangerous adversary.

It is my mistake responding to your shotgun posts. I stated it before and I apologize for responding to your usually incomprehensible posts.

Bye.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Judge and Jury said:


> Guessing the test targeting non-Chinese was a failure.


In scientific testing, even negative results give good data. It's a test, so, now they know what doesn't work. Data.



Judge and Jury said:


> Lumping all Asians into a genetic group probably won't work.


Yea, ok Doctor Judge n Jury ... I think there are DNA sequences that indicate Asian ancestory. I could be wrong ... but Asians (or African, or Central Europe, or ... whatever) actually can be 'lumped together' genetically.


Judge and Jury said:


> Bye.


Toodles ...


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> In scientific testing, even negative results give good data. It's a test, so, now they know what doesn't work. Data.
> 
> Yea, ok Doctor Judge n Jury ... I think there are DNA sequences that indicate Asian ancestory. I could be wrong ... but Asians (or African, or Central Europe, or ... whatever) actually can be 'lumped together' genetically.
> 
> Toodles ...


Seems to me many Asian nations are not friendly with Communist China even though they may share ancestors.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

jfinks said:


> If you don't like gas prices, buy oil stocks and futures. For all you numbskulls that mention Biden, he has nothing to do with oil prices, or very little if that. Educate yourselves and don't stupid sheep.
> 
> 
> That can't be further from the truth. Republicans start wars, generally the economy does better under Democratic control. Republican party is in shambles right now, it is just only time before Democrats start leveraging everything through like McConnell did.


That's hilarious, but typical of a Democrat or anyone supporting a democrat. You simply say whatever you like knowing the vast majority of your supporters are ignorant morons who will believe it. That is the small minority who are literate.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

kdyrpr said:


> That's hilarious, but typical of a Democrat or anyone supporting a democrat. You simply say whatever you like knowing the vast majority of your supporters are ignorant morons who will believe it. That is the small minority who are literate.


That might well be the stupidest thing written on this board in a week

And this board specializes in stupid.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

kdyrpr said:


> That's hilarious, but typical of a Democrat or anyone supporting a democrat. You simply say whatever you like knowing the vast majority of your supporters are ignorant morons who will believe it. That is the small minority who are literate.


The fact is that Democrats are the most highly educated sector of the population. It isn't even a close split between the two. A democrat is 2x more likely to have a college degree and even more likely to have an advanced degree.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

jfinks said:


> The fact is that Democrats are the most highly educated sector of the population. It isn't even a close split between the two. A democrat is 2x more likely to have a college degree and even more likely to have an advanced degree.


They are also 4x more likely to need psychiatric care and court conservatorship.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> They are also 4x more likely to need psychiatric care and court conservatorship.


False

For the most part.

They actually know what those are, so do employ them more than uneducated people do, but not by 4X

Get and need are two different things


----------



## Seeu (Sep 2, 2020)

MikhailCA said:


> $12 bucks just fine. Keep printing money and you will see $20 per gallon soon enough.


Yeah here we go again. History repeats itself be on the lookout for your workaday wingnut to suggest that "printing money" at 5% U2 growth will turn us into Weimar Republic and that energy ONLY will zoom 250% even though that would imply a nearly 33% reduction in production. And of course --- everyone knows people can't drive less oh wait WFH pandemic ah darn and substituting away from x driving miles.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Amos69 said:


> False
> 
> For the most part.
> 
> ...


Yea. Ok.
But, you gotta admit.
It was a statement of fact.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Yea. Ok.
> But, you gotta admit.
> It was a statement of fact.


If you change need to get then yeah

Stupid uneducated people do not seek the help they need


----------



## john146 (May 19, 2017)

HonkyTonk said:


> Biden probably got 80% of the votes from this forum. Most of us were ecstatic when he won.
> 
> But a better question is: will Uber increase our pay rate as a result of his inflationist/"green" policies? Gas here is already up 60 cents a gallon since he was made president.


Not me


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

jfinks said:


> The fact is that Democrats are the most highly educated sector of the population. It isn't even a close split between the two. A democrat is 2x more likely to have a college degree and even more likely to have an advanced degree.


Some of the stupidest people I know have a Phd or Masters, level of education has nothing to do with actual smarts


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Frontier Guy said:


> Some of the stupidest people I know have a Phd or Masters, level of education has nothing to do with actual smarts


I remember ... when I was in college.
Had a full professor (Economics) walk in the class, set down his books on the desk, say 'good morning' to the class. Turned his back to write something on the board and ... there was a tire track going up his back from lower left to right shoulder. His suit coat had a tire track going up it.

We all looked at that .. speechless. I can only imagine what everyone was thinking. The person next to me leaned over and whispered "He probably got ran over out in the parking lot and just doesn't have the sense to lay down and die."


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

That's funny. I prefer that my doctors have advanced degrees and/or specializations. I prefer that my lawyers have advanced degrees as well. CPA's and other professionals just seem to do better with advanced degrees. Most of the smartest people I know have advanced degrees. Sure, there are some that seem to lack common sense, but that doesn't make them stupid.

Just having a degree does not make one smart, however. For example, I have a degree and my wife considers me the biggest idiot she knows.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Frontier Guy said:


> Some of the stupidest people I know have a Phd or Masters, level of education has nothing to do with actual smarts


Maybe it is you that is stupid and can't comprehend their level of intellect.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

jfinks said:


> Maybe it is you that is stupid and can't comprehend their level of intellect.


I find that the people who say such things are the uneducated ones. For some defense mechanism they need to belittle those whom are edumacated.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

jfinks said:


> Maybe it is you that is stupid and can't comprehend their level of intellect.


I have a good friend that holds a Masters and Ph'd from MIT in Metallurgy and another Masters from Stanford in Computer Science. He worked at Intel designing chips in the 90's early 2000's. Yet, he struggles to balance a checkbook, almost lost his house foreclosure because he forgot to pay his mortgage (he thought it was an automatic deduction), he has zero situational awareness (he's been mugged twice) and can barely remember how to put gas in his car.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Ok one example. That's like Trump saying 1 fraudulent ballot was found, so they all are fraudulent. 

Your Friend's thought level is so high about the types of stuff he is working on, he just doesn't have time for the small stuff. Elon Musk is kinda like that, recently he sold most everything he owned. Don't have time for that stuff.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

You want high gas ⛽ prices and I want to drive naked for Ana de Armas and my guess neither one of us will achieve that goal!


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

jfinks said:


> Ok one example. That's like Trump saying 1 fraudulent ballot was found, so they all are fraudulent.
> 
> Your Friend's thought level is so high about the types of stuff he is working on, he just doesn't have time for the small stuff. Elon Musk is kinda like that, recently he sold most everything he owned. Don't have time for that stuff.


***yawn**

If you'd like I'll give you more, but, that would solve nothing, you continue assuming those with education are the smartest in the world


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Frontier Guy said:


> ***yawn**
> 
> If you'd like I'll give you more, but, that would solve nothing, you continue assuming those with education are the smartest in the world


In general yes. They tend to be the best critical thinkers and definitely are generally the brightest in their field, especially after 2-3 years in the field.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

jfinks said:


> In general yes. They tend to be the best critical thinkers and definitely are generally the brightest in their field, especially after 2-3 years in the field.


And I bet you look down on those in the trades who spent $10k to later earn a $100k living, without whom, the $100K Ph'D would be in the dark, crapping in a bucket while being "bright"


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Nope, don't look down on anyone. I doubt many make $100k unless they own their own business and that is top pay. It will vary by part of the country they are in. It still doesn't mean they are good critical thinkers about anything but their trade. Highly educated people, that is starting pay in a lot of fields, and the sky is the limit. 

This is how trump banded together his merry band of ********** and convinced them the election was stolen. Critical thinkers look at the whole picture of what enormous undertaking that would be. Same thing with the conspiracy theories about the twin towers being an "inside job". 

As a critical thinker, one thing I think about is the vote counting. There were reports of ballots being ran through machines many times. Now we don't know much about the machines, but I do know that each ballot is serial numbered and the program most likely doesn't only count the ballot, it should look for a previous ballot with that number and not make a new record. Or maybe that is just the software engineer side of me and how I would design it. But to the lay person they will scream about ballots being double and triple counted....

Back on topic, the gas price has many factors in determining that price. ********** just say biden is president, he is jacking the price...they don't think critically and research.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> You want high gas ⛽ prices and I want to drive naked for Ana de Armas and my guess neither one of us will achieve that goal!


Never say never Jack.

In MY lifetime I have either said, or agreed with many 'never' statements.

Among them ...
I'd never get divorced ....
vote for a Republican ...
vote for a Democrat ...
vote again ...
I'd never see a black man in the White House ....
I'd never see a woman in the White House ...
never see same sex marriage ...
never see legal abortion ...
never see legal marijuana.

I could go on, but all of these things happened in just one lifetime. The 'woman in the WH' hasn't happened, but I expect I will live long enough to see it.

ANYway. My point is.
Never say never.
Things never work out the way (you think) they should, logically.
Never.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

jfinks said:


> Nope, don't look down on anyone. I doubt many make $100k unless they own their own business and that is top pay. It will vary by part of the country they are in. It still doesn't mean they are good critical thinkers about anything but their trade. Highly educated people, that is starting pay in a lot of fields, and the sky is the limit.


[/QUOTE]

The only part you got right is "depends on the part of the country". Friend will finish his classes and become a state licensed Master Electrician in 2 months, he currently makes $28/hr for a commercial lighting company, he has guaranteed in writing $45/hr once he has his state license, he has job offers already from 3 competitors between $45 and $50 hr. CNBC had an item a few weeks back about plumbing and electrical trades and trade schools. They showed multiple job listings and interviewed companies in Seattle, Detroit with opening for Apprentice plumbers straight out of school at $40k with tuition reimbursement, Master plumbers earning $100k after 5 yrs and not wasting a lifetime paying off student debt. Wal-Mart is hiring in-house CDL drivers starting at $80k in the Denver/Cheyenne market, $100K after 3 yrs with benefits that rival some of those other jobs.



jfinks said:


> This is how trump banded together his merry band of trumper and convinced them the election was stolen. Critical thinkers look at the whole picture of what enormous undertaking that would be. Same thing with the conspiracy theories about the twin towers being an "inside job".
> 
> As a critical thinker, one thing I think about is the vote counting. There were reports of ballots being ran through machines many times. Now we don't know much about the machines, but I do know that each ballot is serial numbered and the program most likely doesn't only count the ballot, it should look for a previous ballot with that number and not make a new record. Or maybe that is just the software engineer side of me and how I would design it. But to the lay person they will scream about ballots being double and triple counted....
> 
> Back on topic, the gas price has many factors in determining that price. trumper just say biden is president, he is jacking the price...they don't think critically and research.


And yet, so many of those critical thinkers also voted for Trump, I guess that blows your theory.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

The only part you got right is "depends on the part of the country". Friend will finish his classes and become a state licensed Master Electrician in 2 months, he currently makes $28/hr for a commercial lighting company, he has guaranteed in writing $45/hr once he has his state license, he has job offers already from 3 competitors between $45 and $50 hr. CNBC had an item a few weeks back about plumbing and electrical trades and trade schools. They showed multiple job listings and interviewed companies in Seattle, Detroit with opening for Apprentice plumbers straight out of school at $40k with tuition reimbursement, Master plumbers earning $100k after 5 yrs and not wasting a lifetime paying off student debt. Wal-Mart is hiring in-house CDL drivers starting at $80k in the Denver/Cheyenne market, $100K after 3 yrs with benefits that rival some of those other jobs.

Like I said that is top pay. Pretty much the most they will make in their lives unless they do their own thing, then lots of expenses/taxes widdle that down quite a bit. 30-40 k per year in expenses/tax/insurance, etc.

And yet, so many of those critical thinkers also voted for Trump, I guess that blows your theory.
[/QUOTE]
Obviously not, Trump lost bigly... Even lifetime Republicans voted against him.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

jfinks said:


> Even lifetime Republicans voted against him.


He got seventy four million votes.
Seventy Four Million


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> He got seventy four million votes.
> Seventy Four Million


Yet still he lost. So Bigly. His whipping boy still loves him though.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

jfinks said:


> Nope, don't look down on anyone. I doubt many make $100k unless they own their own business and that is top pay. It will vary by part of the country they are in. It still doesn't mean they are good critical thinkers about anything but their trade. Highly educated people, that is starting pay in a lot of fields, and the sky is the limit.
> 
> This is how trump banded together his merry band of trumper and convinced them the election was stolen. Critical thinkers look at the whole picture of what enormous undertaking that would be. Same thing with the conspiracy theories about the twin towers being an "inside job".
> 
> ...


Wait, you're a critical thinking software engineer? So why are you driving rideshare? The "big brain" critical thinkers I know with advanced degrees don't need to to do this, they all make good money in their fields and then go on to better things. What are you not telling us, well, given your odd ball inability to type, I think a lot.



jfinks said:


> The only part you got right is "depends on the part of the country". Friend will finish his classes and become a state licensed Master Electrician in 2 months, he currently makes $28/hr for a commercial lighting company, he has guaranteed in writing $45/hr once he has his state license, he has job offers already from 3 competitors between $45 and $50 hr. CNBC had an item a few weeks back about plumbing and electrical trades and trade schools. They showed multiple job listings and interviewed companies in Seattle, Detroit with opening for Apprentice plumbers straight out of school at $40k with tuition reimbursement, Master plumbers earning $100k after 5 yrs and not wasting a lifetime paying off student debt. Wal-Mart is hiring in-house CDL drivers starting at $80k in the Denver/Cheyenne market, $100K after 3 yrs with benefits that rival some of those other jobs.
> 
> Like I said that is top pay. Pretty much the most they will make in their lives unless they do their own thing, then lots of expenses/taxes widdle that down quite a bit. 30-40 k per year in expenses/tax/insurance, etc.
> 
> And yet, so many of those critical thinkers also voted for Trump, I guess that blows your theory.


Obviously not, Trump lost bigly... Even lifetime Republicans voted against him.
[/QUOTE]

Oops, yep, let's continue with the inability to type and put together proper English. Sorry, those wages are not "top pay unless they own their own company", that's simply your way of dismissing those without some college degree, that as a RS driver making 60 cents a mile, you now want us to believe you have as a "software engineer", un huh.

Again, in some parts the country, that may be the case they have to own their own company, but that is not across the board.

Oh, let's discuss those lowly trades further, gosh I hate when the trades, or uneducated make good money. Brother in law spent 30 yrs working as an AP mechanic for UAL, retired in 2019, between straight pay, OT, and bonuses, the last 10 yrs he worked there he averaged $160,000/yr plus bennies and he wasn't even the top guy, there were two making more than him, he was offered a move to management for even more money but declined. He's now laughing his way through retirement, so much for no college degree. BTW, his son, also an AP mechanic, spent 5 yrs with AAL, now works works for Gulfstream designing private jets, well north of $100k, all on 10 months schooling.


----------



## Tunasub (Jun 3, 2019)

That was
Wednesday evening I sw florida


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

A lot of people don't realize there is a global skilled labor shortage. They still think the only way to make 100,000 plus a year is through educated fields. I always tell people here to go to college and get a good degree, but if they are not college material or don't have the money and time to do it, then go get an apprenticeship in skilled labor.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> He got seventy four million votes.
> Seventy Four Million


Lot of stupid people in this country.


Dr. Saw Bones said:


> A lot of people don't realize there is a global skilled labor shortage. They still think the only way to make 100,000 plus a year is through educated fields. I always tell people here to go to college and get a good degree, but if they are not college material or don't have the money and time to do it, then go get an apprenticeship in skilled labor.


electricians and plumbers can make bank


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> He got seventy four million votes.
> Seventy Four Million


I think he cheated to even get that many. That is why he is so pissed and thinks Biden cheated.

Oh ya, Biden got what was it 81+ million votes? That is a big time loss for an incumbent.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

jfinks said:


> I think he cheated to even get that many. That is why he is so pissed and thinks Biden cheated.
> 
> Oh ya, Biden got what was it 81+ million votes? That is a big time loss for an incumbent.


No one cheated.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Frontier Guy said:


> Wait, you're a critical thinking software engineer? So why are you driving rideshare? The "big brain" critical thinkers I know with advanced degrees don't need to to do this, they all make good money in their fields and then go on to better things. What are you not telling us, well, given your odd ball inability to type, I think a lot.
> 
> 
> Obviously not, Trump lost bigly... Even lifetime Republicans voted against him.


Oops, yep, let's continue with the inability to type and put together proper English. Sorry, those wages are not "top pay unless they own their own company", that's simply your way of dismissing those without some college degree, that as a RS driver making 60 cents a mile, you now want us to believe you have as a "software engineer", un huh.

Again, in some parts the country, that may be the case they have to own their own company, but that is not across the board.

Oh, let's discuss those lowly trades further, gosh I hate when the trades, or uneducated make good money. Brother in law spent 30 yrs working as an AP mechanic for UAL, retired in 2019, between straight pay, OT, and bonuses, the last 10 yrs he worked there he averaged $160,000/yr plus bennies and he wasn't even the top guy, there were two making more than him, he was offered a move to management for even more money but declined. He's now laughing his way through retirement, so much for no college degree. BTW, his son, also an AP mechanic, spent 5 yrs with AAL, now works works for Gulfstream designing private jets, well north of $100k, all on 10 months schooling.
[/QUOTE]

This isn't the norm, but congrats to him. Generally a tradesman is happy to gross about $40-50 an hour. It is hard labor a lot of times, dirty work, but needs to be done. I pay my electrician and plumber $100 an hour and $75 an hour respectively. The electrician owns his own business so that gets whittled down to about $60 an hour. The plumber does this as side work, kinda like a handyman. To make more the electrician can expand his business and hire out jobs and pay $40-50 an hour. Of course this is in midwest, in higher rent states it could be a lot more.

I haven't driven rideshare since last March.



Amos69 said:


> No one cheated.


I don't think so either, but a President has more power to maybe be able to pull it off. Biden just won with sheer popularity and people sick of Trump's crap. Covid didn't help Trump at all, however I think Trump wanted the "war" with Covid so he could be a hero. It backfired bigly.



Dr. Saw Bones said:


> A lot of people don't realize there is a global skilled labor shortage. They still think the only way to make 100,000 plus a year is through educated fields. I always tell people here to go to college and get a good degree, but if they are not college material or don't have the money and time to do it, then go get an apprenticeship in skilled labor.


There is, but it is hard labor and a lot of times dangerous. A large portion of the population aren't cut out for it. Some shouldn't even be on a ladder.


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

Hard work and dangerous and people not cut out for it is exactly why these jobs have so few willing to do it and why they pay so much. If someone isn't college material and they are not willing or capable of doing hard and dangerous skilled labor, then they need to shut up about how evil Uber and Lyft is and be happy they even make 2.62 a ride.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

jfinks said:


> I think he cheated to even get that many. That is why he is so pissed and thinks Biden cheated.
> 
> Oh ya, Biden got what was it 81+ million votes? That is a big time loss for an incumbent.


Ok.
As usual, getting all hung up in the details.

Google "Game Theory", read a couple of paragraphs about what it is.
Then, play a couple of video games.

Then consider this: 
IF you had 10 ammo packs, and you had an opportunity to steal two from your opponent, and disable two ... would you?
IF you had 10,000 soldiers, and there were 5,000 zombies at the gate, and you had the opportunity to 'cure' a thousand of them and draft them to your side and disabling 500 ... would you?

One more, hang with me ...
IF you were running for office, and you had 81 million vote for you, and 60 million vote against you ... and you are facing election again in a few years, and you had the opportunity to steal 10 million voters, and render 2 million unwilling to vote for your opponent again ... would you?

Game theory only.
Forget Trump, or Clinton, or Biden or ... just game theory.

The Dem Party has an opportunity to do just that. Instead they are isolating, violating and cancelling these 'soldiers' and almost forcing them to fight. 
It's easier than importing voters from South America and Mexico.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> He got seventy four million votes.
> Seventy Four Million


and still lost in an EC wipeout (his words; his chief dipshit words).

Huh. Highest vote count.......for the loser.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SHalester said:


> and still lost in an EC wipeout (his words; his chief dipshit words).
> 
> Huh. Highest vote count.......for the loser.


Did you read my post #119 - above.
Game theory.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

of course I did. But sometimes, maybe a lot of the times your posts you try to be highbrow funny (laced with snark) and perhaps succeed in giving me a headache after I laugh. Maybe.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SHalester said:


> of course I did. But sometimes, maybe a lot of the times your posts you try to be highbrow funny (laced with snark) and perhaps succeed in giving me a headache after I laugh. Maybe.


I was trying to make a point to the poster I responded to. I was trying to teach. Kindergarten. 
I fear it was too advanced.

Game theory.
Why would you NOT take advantage of your 'enemy' if you could?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> I fear it was too advanced.


or was so wordy nobody bothered. Maybe? idk. Does anybody?

You haven't lived unless you have experienced a few hundred 1-5th graders at a time at lunch recess.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SHalester said:


> You haven't lived unless you have experienced a few hundred 1-5th graders at a time at lunch recess.


Which is why 'Kindergarten Cop' cracks me up _every_ time.



SHalester said:


> or was so wordy nobody bothered. Maybe? idk. Does anybody?


I tried the short response with him first - I thought he was smart enough to understand .. hence, Kindergarten explanation.

Who was the poster I was responding to?
Oh. Uh oh.
Never mind.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Did you read my post #119 - above.
> Game theory.


Theory.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Amos69 said:


> Theory.


Yes. Exactly.
Game theory.
War games.

I think the Dem Party is making a big mistake.
There are a lot of Repubs that are demoralized and lost. They are the moderates who shook their head at Burney and AOC. And then shook their heads at Trump. 
The can be offered a home in the Dem Party, and instead are being pushed out and forced to defend themselves.

I guess we all create our own demons.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Ok.
> As usual, getting all hung up in the details.
> 
> Google "Game Theory", read a couple of paragraphs about what it is.
> ...


In the racing world I have seen racers get mad cause they got beat. They accuse the other guy of cheating cause they themselves are cheating and still got beat. Sometimes they just got beat cause the other guy is better and never cheated at all.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

jfinks said:


> In the racing world I have seen racers get mad cause they got beat. They accuse the other guy of cheating cause they themselves are cheating and still got beat. Sometimes they just got beat cause the other guy is better and never cheated at all.


Yea, we've all seen examples of that.

But, in the racing world, if you could make a strategic move that increases your odds of a win or decreases the odds of a win for your opponent - would you?

I think the dems are making a strategic error in not trying to bring a % of those butthurt repubs into their tent.
Seventy four million voted repub. You gotta figure that at least 10% of those folks are kind of center of road and can be seduced.
It's easier than importing voters from South America.
More humane too.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Yea, we've all seen examples of that.
> 
> But, in the racing world, if you could make a strategic move that increases your odds of a win or decreases the odds of a win for your opponent - would you?
> 
> ...


It depends on the risk vs. reward and consequences if get caught.

I believe the dems had plenty of reds voting for them this time around.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

jfinks said:


> It depends on the risk vs. reward and consequences if get caught.


If the dems 'got caught' offering solace and a home in their tent? I didn't think that was illegal. 
But, yea, didn't think of this: Occasional Cortex and Bernie would squeal. Nancy would look surprised and wait to see which direction the wind blows. And Joe would .. ah, who cares. He's irrelevant.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jfinks said:


> Don't think Trump closed it either. And Trump killed 500,000 people and counting. Unemployment off the charts. Way to go trump.


Covid from COMMUNIST CHINA killed those people !

And

Theyre not JUST eating BATS STOLEN from the Bio Weapons Lab anymore !


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Back away slowly and don't make any sudden moves.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

welikecamping said:


> Back away slowly and don't make any sudden moves.


Realize what the Construct of the Country that Brought the Plague of Covid -19 to the World is !


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

The racism is strong in this one.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

welikecamping said:


> The racism is strong in this one.


His sense of justice and clarity is strong.
Chairman Xi murders and maims millions on this planet every year.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

...Yet the orange man gets a pass.


----------



## 1776abe (Apr 8, 2019)

Dr. Saw Bones said:


> Preferably 12 or higher. Who with me?


I hope so then my EV will be worth a fortune. Double what I paid used.



Dr. Saw Bones said:


> China tasted freedom? LOL. I always like how when economics, trade, and geopolitics fail, America just goes with "freedom will win". Right now America owes China so much, that China could basically collapse the US dollar if they really wanted and replace it with a gold back currencies based out of Russia and China. Of course it is not there yet, a couple more decades and China and Russia will be ready. For now they will enjoy the trade deficit and milk it for all they can. They going to play the game slow and safe for now, but I don't see a realistic ending where the US comes out on top.


We owe China so much isn't true anymore. We owe China a trillion when that meant something. Now we have 30 trillion in debt. China and the rest will never see a penny


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

1776abe said:


> I hope so then my EV will be worth a fortune. Double what I paid used.
> 
> 
> We owe China so much isn't true anymore. We owe China a trillion when that meant something. Now we have 30 trillion in debt. China and the rest will never see a penny


From "the balance"

If China called in its debt, the demand for the dollar would plummet. This dollar collapse would disrupt international markets even more than the 2008 financial crisis. China's economy would suffer along with everyone else's.

If China ever did call in its debt, it slowly would begin selling off its Treasury holdings. Even at a slow pace, dollar demand would drop. That would hurt China's competitiveness by raising the yuan's value relative to the dollar. At some price point, U.S. consumers would buy American products instead. China could start this process only after it further expanded its exports to other Asian countries and increased domestic demand.


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

jfinks said:


> From "the balance"
> 
> If China called in its debt, the demand for the dollar would plummet. This dollar collapse would disrupt international markets even more than the 2008 financial crisis. China's economy would suffer along with everyone else's.
> 
> If China ever did call in its debt, it slowly would begin selling off its Treasury holdings. Even at a slow pace, dollar demand would drop. That would hurt China's competitiveness by raising the yuan's value relative to the dollar. At some price point, U.S. consumers would buy American products instead. China could start this process only after it further expanded its exports to other Asian countries and increased domestic demand.


China is not stupid. They will wait. 20 years from now China and hopefully Russia will be on a much better position. Then they will develop their own gold currencies.


----------

